# HELP- i Need help going to Ras Al Khaimah



## exceller (May 15, 2009)

Hi,

Im in Karama, Im new here in Dubai. I have an exam appointment in Ras Al Khaima. But i dont really know how to get there from Karama.

I would like to used the BUS. I just need the direction which bus station should i go or is it a non stop ride or something.

Please help.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nothing on the RTA website?

RTA Portal - Home


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear u can use bus service from Diera Dubai.

Go to Diera Bus Station , and get ticket for Ras Al Khaimah , after every two hours bus service is available.

It will take normally 1 1/2 hour to reach RAK bus station.

From RAK Bus station u will get taxi as there is no bus service inside RAK.

Best of Luck!






exceller said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im in Karama, Im new here in Dubai. I have an exam appointment in Ras Al Khaima. But i dont really know how to get there from Karama.
> 
> ...


----------

